# snow plow prep need to know soon please



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

Im thinking of buying a 350 on a lot it does not have the snow plow prep but it has camper package and mono-beam leaf spring with stabilizer bar 99000# grvw package and trailer tow package if I put a plow on this will ford void the warranty


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

don't worry you have the camper package. it depends on what type of plow you are going to install. if you go with a vee blade your going to add 1 extra leaf on each side. total cost is approx $350.00 .or you can swap it out for the x spring.i was told that the camper package is the same. good luck.


----------

